# My last project



## Bookmaker (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Just came accoss this site and signed up. Thought you might like to see my last project. It is a 426 Hemi in 1/4 scale.









It is entirely scratch from billet with the exception of the water pump which a friend cast for me from a plastic model.


----------



## Hal (Oct 31, 2007)

UNBELIVEABE

How do you start a project like that?

Do you have a full size engine and measure everything and scale it down.

Or did you find a set of blue prints and scale them down?

How long of project was it?

You know just showing the pictures of your HEMI make us want to know more.

Tell us how does it sound?

Hal


----------



## Cedge (Oct 31, 2007)

Some things just make one want sit down and cry...LOL. Astounding is not too small a word for this work of art. The rocker arm racks alone are simply breathtaking. I can only hope I'm half as skilled someday in the future. Since Hal has already asked all of my own questions, I'll just wait and read the build saga.

Steve


----------



## rake60 (Oct 31, 2007)

VERY IMPRESSIVE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rick


----------



## Bookmaker (Oct 31, 2007)

This particular model I bought the Revel plastic clear see through model and got alot of data from the web on the full sized engine and modeled from there.  In the case of my other projects one was freelance starting with a flathead block casting and making up some overhead valve heads (kind of like a 283 chev) and presto an OHV V8.  I added a roots blower just for kix. On another one I borrowed a friends engine and tore it down and simply measured everything. The 427 took me a year and a half. I am not retired yet so I had to do it all on the week ends (average about 16 to 20 hours per). As far as the sound I can't seem to figure out how to post a video so here is a link. http://s230.photobucket.com/albums/ee186/Bookmaker32/?action=view&current=MOV00075.flv
If you are interested I can post more pictures of this and other projects.
Best regards,
Roger


----------



## Bookmaker (Oct 31, 2007)

I ment to say 426.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 31, 2007)

Roger






Rick


----------



## Bookmaker (Nov 1, 2007)

This project is the one that was scaled from the real engine. It is 1/3 scale.  It would have been alot easier with CNC but I do not have that capability. It took a little over a year.




This one I started out with a Challenger (Coles Power Models) flathead block and freelanced the rest. It is one third scale. The oiling to the heads is via the push rods.




If anyone has any questions about the models feel free to ask.
Regards,
Roger


----------



## 1Kenny (Nov 1, 2007)

Very very nice Bookmaker,

Did you build in the cylinder base leaks at 1/3 scale on the EVO? Just kidding of course.

I do wonder how you did the flywheel and rods on the V-twin. Is it a split crank?

Kenny


----------



## Bookmaker (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Kenny,
Yes the rods are knife and fork and the crank is made in three pieces.  As a matter of fact the entire engine is exactly as it's big brother including the scavenge and pressure oil pumps, electronic ignition and rockers to mention just a few parts. Oh, and by the way it does leak a little.
Regards,
Roger


----------



## wareagle (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow!  I am in awe!!  You have some superb models there!

BTW  Welcome to the site.  We are glad to have you here.  Make yourself at home!


----------



## 1Kenny (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Roger,

If I may ask another question.

What size is the screws on the cone? I know the standard size is 1/4-20.

Thanks

Kenny


----------



## Bookmaker (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry about the long delay in getting back. I do not know what you mean by cone but the smallest bolt on any of my models is a 10-32. Most are much smaller. For example the bolt holding the air cleaner on the Evo engine is a 4-40.
Regards,
Roger


----------



## tattoomike68 (Dec 18, 2007)

Bookmaker  said:
			
		

> If anyone has any questions about the models feel free to ask.
> Regards,
> Roger



WOW, how long did that take to make? We are glad to have you here.


----------



## Bookmaker (Dec 18, 2007)

I am still working so I only have the week ends to play in my shop. I have about a year and a half in each engine working about 18 to 20 hours a week. I have cut back recently to about 8 to 10 hours a week end due to a classic car project and my current model has been on my bench for two years now. Probably another six months to completion.
Regards,
Roger


----------



## tattoomike68 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thats cool you can stick to a project that long, I find if I let a project set for 2 weeks+ I tend to let it sit a while longer and never get after it like I do the first day or two.

Im Only 39 so I figure I have time to get some things done before a grab a bible and start studying for the final.

I want to build more engines and maybe a clock or two. My shop is very primative so thats going to be a project that will take a year or two more.


----------



## robert1352 (Dec 18, 2007)

You guys are absolutly geniuses. I only hope to be half as skilled one day.


----------



## Bookmaker (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is one I made.
Regards,
Roger


----------



## tattoomike68 (Dec 18, 2007)

Bookmaker  said:
			
		

> Here is one I made.
> Regards,
> Roger



My goodness again, thats a work of art, I only wish to craft such a fine peice. You once again have shown the incredible talent of the membership here and all us folkes who dream of building masterpieces have a goal now.

Thank you.


----------



## rake60 (Dec 18, 2007)

Amazing Work!!!!

Rick


----------



## Mcgyver (Dec 18, 2007)

Bookmaker  said:
			
		

> This particular model I bought the Revel plastic clear see through model



nice work and that is a great idea using a plastic kit. too bad the kids aren't into plastic models of say, corliss, beam, newcomen, or snow engines


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice!

Just a couple of pictures of each isn't going to work though. I would like to see more if possible. Got any pictures while building? Definitely would like more on the clock too!

Eric


----------



## Bogstandard (Dec 18, 2007)

Beautiful and very skillful work.
I just wish I had the time and patience to finish long projects like these.
I hope you can take the time to show us a few of the techniques you use to obtain the finished results.

John


----------



## Bookmaker (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi guys,
Sorry but I am not very good about documenting as I go. If there is a specific technique you would like to ask about I would be more than happy to let you know how I did it. 
Best regards,
Roger


----------



## Cedge (Dec 19, 2007)

Holy #@%&*, Batman!!!

Steve


----------

